# Suggest GPU+PSU



## pratik03 (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am searching for new GPU for following rig,

AMD Athlon II X4 635
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UDH2
Corsair Value Select 2x2GB

Budget 6k (for GPU alone)

Also please suggest cheapest available PSU which can power this rig (considering power requirements of suggested GPU).


----------



## MegaMind (May 12, 2011)

Monitor res. ?


----------



## pratik03 (May 13, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Monitor res. ?



HD 1920x1080


----------



## MegaMind (May 13, 2011)

Which PSU u hav?


----------



## pratik03 (May 13, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Which PSU u hav?



need suggestion for PSU too.


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2011)

@Pratik: You can get a MSI Hawk HD5770 @ 7.5k & Sapphire HD5770 @ 7.2k.

But with 5770 you can't game at full settings ON with 1080p Resolution. So try getting a HD6850, which will cost around 9.5k

For the above you can go with Corsair VX550w or SeaSonic S12II 520 - 3.5k.


----------



## Cilus (May 13, 2011)

Also have a look at Tagan Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze @ 3.1K, Corsair GS600 80+ @ 3.8K


----------



## pratik03 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggetions but I my budget is restrcted to 6k (for GPU)


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Also have a look at Tagan Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze @ 3.1K, Corsair GS600 80+ @ 3.8K



at last someone taking the name of tagan. I am gonna buy tagan 500W. is it good enough? you can refer to my thread and post an answer.



pratik03 said:


> Thanks for the suggetions but I my budget is restrcted to 6k (for GPU)



nvidia gts450 fits in your budget.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

nvidia gts 450 or AMD HD 5750 will come in your budget
for PSU go for FSP saga 500W @ 2k


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2011)

^^As suggested by Piyush both 5670 & 5750 can be considered along with FSP Saga II 500w.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 13, 2011)

I say GTS 450 & VX550


----------



## MegaMind (May 13, 2011)

my vote for gts 450 + fsp saga ii 500


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2011)

Go for Sapphire 5670 and Corsair CX400 Watt SMPS


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

HD6670 @ 5.5k and a FSP Saga II 3500W @ 1.5k.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> HD6670 @ 5.5k and a FSP Saga II 3500W @ 1.5k.



topgear,3500w?????
HD 6670 and FSP Saga II 500W 2k.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

^^ yep - you read it right 

That PSU has some 25A on it's 12V rail - so it offers 300W which is more than enough to handle OP's rig with the above mentioned gfx card ( that card don't require a power adapter - remember ? ) and Op wanted the cheapest PSu he can get - so suggested him FSP Saga II 350W.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 16, 2011)

^^ i just thought about future upgrades. so i suggested the 500 one,just 500bucks more than that.


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2011)

But at Full HD resolution, do you think that HD 5670 or HD 6670 can really cope up with even some of the current generation games? I think HD 5770 will be the best card to offer best performance/Price ratio at the price point.

GEt MSI HD 5770 @ 7K and Tagan Stonerock 500W @ 3K


----------



## vickybat (May 16, 2011)

If gpu budget is strictly 6k, then consider gts 450. Otherwise 5770+ fsp saga II 500 is a good deal. You can also opt for 6770 instead which is 5770's successor.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

6770 is out already?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> But at Full HD resolution, do you think that HD 5670 or HD 6670 can really cope up with even some of the current generation games? I think HD 5770 will be the best card to offer best performance/Price ratio at the price point.



no. HD5670 can't play all games @ HD with everything set to high. Full HD? forget it. it was a really good gaming card but now a entry level hero  less than a year after i brought it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 17, 2011)

^^what about 6670,can't it play games at HD resolution?


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

HD 6670 offers performance slightly lower than GTS 450 and HD 5750. But for full HD (1920X1080) resolution HD 5770 is must.


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^what about 6670,can't it play games at HD resolution?



yes. it can. its a midrange card. & so suitable for HD gaming at best. and with time (less than a year) it'll join HD5670 as another entry level card.

i'll always suggest this: if priority is gaming, get the fastest GPU you can afford. for Full HD, HD6850 is the least one should get (HD5770 is budget too low).


----------

